# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Koi dari sby,  Merk. JDF. ?

## stanleyjr.private

om om semua, apakah ada yg tahu
ddimana sy bisa beli pakan koi JDF ,,  yg katanya kwalitasnya hampir sama dgn Mizuho hi growth?

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Ijin Nyimak Dulu, baru denger kalau disurabaya Ada Pakan bagus.

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Saya pake mizuho selama ini puas.. baru mau coba pake JDF tunggu dateng paketnya.. pesen sama om
> Irwan produsen lgs. Hagrga per kilo 55rb tp hrs beli 15 kilo 820rb +ongkir.. semoga hasilnya sesuai harapan minikal setara mizuho


Waduh langsung 15 kg ya? Kalo ada yg 3 kg minat soalnya 15 kg takut kebanyakan, atau ada yg mau share?

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tegoehs34

baru lagi nih...berapaan harganya om?

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

JDF kemarin ada di AIYKS 2014 di surabaya, saya ada sempet simpen CP produsennya. rumahnya di daerah nirwana eksekutif.

yg dibeli om grinkz lebih mahal soalnya wadahnya esklusif. klo ga salah yg supergrowth sekitar 40rb/kg. belom nyoba soalnya stok di rumah banyak pol, cukup buat setaon ke depan hehehe kalo udah ada yg make, report hasil dong  ::

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> belinya dmn om?
> pengen nyoba juga


Ada tuh om orang palembang yg jual ternyata

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

ikut menyimak kalau bagus ya coba .... dukung pakan lokal  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  maju koi indonesia

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

kalau ada yang punya foto jdf, boleh tong di upload om om forumers kois?

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

